# Should I give up on making it in a 4 year university?



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I just got my ACT score back and I made a 26 (no prep), for the second time. I've been in community college for a year through a dual enrollment program to finish high school. My math score was a 23, and that really worries me because I nearly failed college algebra in fall semester 2013, my parents had to spend $2,500 worth of tutoring for me to pass with a C. Then this semester in Finite Math (which everyone says is oh so easy) I didn't have any tutoring and I made a C again, but I probably would have failed if the professor hadn't been so easy. I'm just wondering how the hell I'm supposed to pass more advanced maths in a four-year university if I can barely pass a basic math class in a community college. And then there's that I got a 23 on the math portion of the ACT. I hear the SAT is much harder, so what am I going to make on that? Like an 800? I feel like such an idiot, and I also feel like it's because of my medication, I feel like my anti-depressants, anti-convulsants, and anti-psychotics are making it so that I'm not feeling reality (clouding my brain) to keep me from hurting myself. Is that possible?


----------



## anarchitektur (Feb 11, 2011)

john.thomas said:


> I just got my ACT score back and I made a 26 (no prep), for the second time. I've been in community college for a year through a dual enrollment program to finish high school. My math score was a 23, and that really worries me because I nearly failed college algebra in fall semester 2013, my parents had to spend $2,500 worth of tutoring for me to pass with a C. Then this semester in Finite Math (which everyone says is oh so easy) I didn't have any tutoring and I made a C again, but I probably would have failed if the professor hadn't been so easy. I'm just wondering how the hell I'm supposed to pass more advanced maths in a four-year university if I can barely pass a basic math class in a community college. And then there's that I got a 23 on the math portion of the ACT. I hear the SAT is much harder, so what am I going to make on that? Like an 800? I feel like such an idiot, and I also feel like it's because of my medication, I feel like my anti-depressants, anti-convulsants, and anti-psychotics are making it so that I'm not feeling reality (clouding my brain) to keep me from hurting myself. Is that possible?


26 isn't a bad score for the ACT. You may not want to major in something that requires a lot of math, though. One of my younger brothers is so bad at math that he was only a few points above the threshold of being diagnosed developmentally disabled when it comes to math, and he just finished his Master's degree in history and is applying for PhD programs. Sucking at math isn't the end of the world, and it doesn't have to mean the end of your education, either.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

If you were referring to the SAT math section alone, then I'd be impressed if you got an 800 since that's a perfect score. Anyway, I'd definitely give it a shot. I didn't do super well on the ACT pretesting, but I got a 770 on the SAT math section, so I think it depends a lot on the person (certainly worth giving a go). But back to the four year concerns: you don't need to do tons of math in college to get a degree. You could look at business or tons of other possible paths that won't make you do more than precalculus (I think...). It's interesting that you find anti-depressants concerning since I had similar suspicions when I was on them, but I'm quite certain most should not harm your cognitive abilities. A good counter example would be a friend of mine who's been on them for years and is very good at math, so I wouldn't give that too much thought.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

The maximum score for the ACT is a 36 and the average score is between 20 and 21 according to Cliffs Notes and The Princeton Review. From the Cliffs Notes link you can also see that out of the rough estimate of 18 universities you could certainly apply and possibly be accepted to at least 9 (that's _half_!) of the schools listed, with an even better chance of admission with decent high school and college grades and an amazing essay. 26 as an overall score on the ACT is not bad by any stretch of the imagination, so don't treat it as such. 

I'd also say that it depends _a lot_ on what schools you are going to apply to because some care intensely about numbers and others take a much more holistic approach by getting to know the applicant beyond test scores and GPAs. Being a dual enrollment student will give you some umph as well; they'll see that you can pass college classes while also being a high school student. That's a good image to portray. Also, unless you are thinking of majoring in mathematics or physics you shouldn't have many more college math classes after college algebra. I don't know what your eventual plan of study is but I believe most of your math-related worries are for nought. 

As for your mental health and medication issues I would recommend speaking to your doctor or therapist about this, however, from where I'm sitting it hasn't clouded much of anything considering your score is more than fine.

Good luck!


----------

